
Passion is Bullshit - gregd9288
https://medium.com/@gdavidson9288/passion-is-bullshit-fdc2aaaf5439#.a2gp57ew5
======
mkohlmyr
Yes. I'm passionate about getting better at Badminton. I'm passionate about
seeing more of the world. I am not passionate about building a slack bot or a
q-tip subscription service. Best case scenario I find it fun. Hopefully I am
content doing it. Either way I don't have to be passionate about it to do it
well.

------
m0llusk
Most requirements of employees such as education, certification, location, and
also passion have no direct relevance. What organizations need is leaders,
marketers, coders, writers, sellers, and other basics. The focus should be on
the tasks at hand, not any details that lack direct relevance.

------
cafard
[http://head-nurse.blogspot.com/2009/05/fuck-passion.html](http://head-
nurse.blogspot.com/2009/05/fuck-passion.html)

------
lazylizard
i had a joke with an old friend about interviews...how about we tell them 'i
promise i won't screw up as badly as the last guy'

